# Desperate for another baby



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

I am desperate for another baby but would need ivf after having sterilisation (a very stupid and hastily made decision under pressure)

I have pcos and ovarian varices/pelvic congestion. I've had 4 caesareans and 2 miscarriages.

I am worried I will never have another baby. I feel guilty posting on here as I know I should be grateful for already having dcs but I can't help feeling so desperate for another and I really don't think ivf will work. Its making me really depressed and nobody in rl understands.


----------



## balderdasher (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi! I just wanted to say: don't feel guilty! Your longings for another child are nothing to feel guilty about. I know sometimes people IRL sometimes don't understand the issues. That's why you have us! Just post here, and someone will always listen. I know it's tough, but here there are people who are having similar struggles and are happy to offer advice or just to read your feelings.


----------

